# How do you run your hgh & cycle?



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Im currently running mine at 8 - 12 IU three times a week, following BBB's protocol (as much as i can with kids & work commitments) on testosterone muscle but using IM.

Basing my workouts on HGH days.

http://tnation.t-nation.com/free_onl...gh_experiement

Page 2

Happy with the results so far, 6 weeks in 1.5g of test, 100 mcg of t4 & adex 0.5 eod.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stick with this if it is working no need to change, i use EOD method with GH i find this to be the best way...


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks mate, yeah im gonna stick with it, hopefully run hgh for as long as i can afford it.

When people say run it for 6 months minimum is this right, do better things start happening the longer your on it? or is it just the build up over a period of time?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dead lee said:


> Thanks mate, yeah im gonna stick with it, hopefully run hgh for as long as i can afford it.
> 
> When people say run it for 6 months minimum is this right, do better things start happening the longer your on it? or is it just the build up over a period of time?


not better just constant, less sides so you see more benefit


----------



## Karl hart (Sep 30, 2013)

Eod everyone says.. But when ? I was told insulin pre workout and gh straight after is this ok ?


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

I switched from 5iu ed to 10iu eod 5iu am 5iu pm much better gains for me that way. You have to find works best for you, some do well on a little ed


----------

